# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Dapper status, and new members, oh my!

## TheFridge

<p>We’ve got two updates for you today, as Jane Weideman dutifully brings us the current <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-January/000060.html">development report</a> for the Dapper Drake. Twenty-five specifications have been fully completed, as the core team continues to drive towards release in April. </p>
<p>The human status clock, Dennis Kaarsemaker, also brings us the <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014856.html">latest status report</a> from the Community Council. The Ubuntu team continues to swells is ranks, as Edward A. Robinson, Grant Galbraith, Naaman Campbell, Licio Fernando, Anthony Mercante, Manu Cornet, Hou Zhengpeng, and Ming Hua come on board as members of the team.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## BLTicklemonster

Can't wait til it's ready to upgrade to without any concerns as to whether it will totally mess up anything. I'm itching to upgrade anyway, as there's really nothing I can't live without on my Breezy install. Problem, though: stuff I have in breezy, will it all work in dapper? stuff like .... heck I got so much it's hard to say, but mmplayer, etc. will it all work? Are the repositories complete?

----------


## towsonu2003

any chance there will be any developments as to winmodems? the docs did not mention winmodems. thanks.

----------

